# Strategic Land Purchase



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

In a previous post I had asked a question on grease. This is the rest of the story.

Last year I had a brushhog inquiry. Lady said I have this property and was given my name. I want it brushhogged. Once she described it I told her I know exactly where it's at and it is well beyond brushhog. Wife and I talked with her and found she was looking to possibly sell and made an offer. 5 months later out of the blue got a text "ready to sell". Now we are on cleaning duty, as if we didn't have enough to do.

Funny how something that can make a big difference just falls in your lap. We lost a barn we rented for storage this year and get this offer. We are not building this year but our plan of taking a chunk of field out of production does not have to happen now when we are ready.

The land is directly across the road from a farm that has been in the family for 80? years and growing up never saw a car parked there. We purchased it as a strategic location for future hay storage as it sits almost dead center to the 40 acres we are using.

The following pictures are a glimpse of what we been doing. We have finally removed anything of value and will spend the next couple years cleaning up.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

That’s great luck/work sowing the seeds earlier! Congrats!


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

The newest newspapers found were from the mid 90's. A lot of new in box auto parts from the late 70's/early 80's. Thousands of records, 8 track cassettes. Best estimate is we saved maybe less than 10% of what there could have been due to compromised buildings. You can only sort so much after ***** been living in it for the last couple decades. You name it we found it than multiply that by 10 or more. Found socket trays. Kept a couple tossed the rest. Only need so many. Hundreds of them and still finding them now snow is gone and remove top garbage.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

I'm sure the treasure hunt aspect of that property was fun. That's a lot of cleanup. Congrats on the purchase!


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

It is a shame to see those rifles in that condition. I thought when I seen the photo of the rifles that the lever action was a 264, and now I see the ammo, that confirmed it. I have great memories hunting with my grandfather, he had a 264 Winchester, and nothing got away from him. I would have loved to get my grandfathers rifle, but my uncle got it. I did get to shoot it, and it was a great shooting rifle.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

CowboyRam said:


> It is a shame to see those rifles in that condition. I thought when I seen the photo of the rifles that the lever action was a 264, and now I see the ammo, that confirmed it. I have great memories hunting with my grandfather, he had a 264 Winchester, and nothing got away from him. I would have loved to get my grandfathers rifle, but my uncle got it. I did get to shoot it, and it was a great shooting rifle.


99% of the ammo doesn't match found guns. Guns are 22's ,30-30 and 20 gauge.


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

Things like tools and other stuff just pile in totes or something now till you get thru it all the first time and you can take more time to assess what you can use. Some stuff can be brought back to life with a soaking in penetrating oil. Other things you may want to check values on. But I do understand it is hard to save everything when you feel like your digging thru junk.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I've learned a lot on guns and ammo from all this. I hunt and have guns but never really got into it. This kind of changed things. What I ended up with was 300 rds. of 22 long rifle for me. Everything else I don't have a gun for. My favorite box is the Weatherby 257 Mag. Very artistic. Lot of spent rounds and reloads and a lot of the boxes been written on. Didn't realize how many variations of 22 there are. Short and long rifle that's it. When researching the guns came across 22 short, long and long rifle. When collecting ammo didn't realize I had 22 mag until my uncle pointed it out. Then my other uncle came down to look and pointed out a box he had never seen only heard about. 22 WRF.

The guns are:

Stevens Arms Model 325A 30-30

Marlin Model 57 Levermatic 22

Remington Model 552 Speedmaster 22

Ithaca SKB 20 Gauge

Going to see if Stevens is salvageable. Remington and Ithaca may get some parts taken off. Levermatic is hanging in the barn.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

danwi said:


> Things like tools and other stuff just pile in totes or something now till you get thru it all the first time and you can take more time to assess what you can use. Some stuff can be brought back to life with a soaking in penetrating oil. Other things you may want to check values on. But I do understand it is hard to save everything when you feel like your digging thru junk.


I was surprised by the lack of tools found. Found a heavy metal case, opened up and a heavy Sears circular saw half full of water. Everything is stored for a later date. Wife's mom has yard sale every year so the cleaner crap is going there. Salvaged screw drivers and pliers for later inspection.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

This past weekend removed heavy items. View of fields from new driveway.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Couple more pictures.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Small fortune in ammo! A friend made a similar purchase of an old property and is cleaning but thieves have showed up stealing everything an antique dealer might be interested in. Very frustrating.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

slowzuki said:


> Small fortune in ammo! A friend made a similar purchase of an old property and is cleaning but thieves have showed up stealing everything an antique dealer might be interested in. Very frustrating.


Half of what is there are spent rounds. On top of that most are reloads and boxes have been wrote on. Still fair Amount of value and should be some interest in old boxes.


----------

